#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  إيقاف تجربة محاكاة "الانفجار العظيم" حتى العام المقبل

## رويتر

القائمون على تجربة محاكاة "الانفجار العظيم" يعلنون أنه سوف يتم إغلاق جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" حتى ربيع العام المقبل، وذلك ريثما يفرغ المهندسون من معالجة العطل الذي وقع في المغناطيس الخاص بالجهاز.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## حنـــــان

فين دكتور جمال الشربيني
انت مش قلت لي حتشرح لي الموضوع ده حكايته ايه
أهي التجربة بدأت ووقفت بسبب عطل وأنا لسه مش فاهمة حاجة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فين دكتور جمال الشربيني
> انت مش قلت لي حتشرح لي الموضوع ده حكايته ايه
> أهي التجربة بدأت ووقفت بسبب عطل وأنا لسه مش فاهمة حاجة


 
*عزيزتى حنان*

*راجعى الموضوع التالى لكن إييه أخبار الصيام معاكى؟؟؟*

*




رويتر  
مراسل القاعة الأخبارية

 تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2004
الدولة: السيرفر
العمر: 6 
المشاركات: 8,278 



 العلماء يقتربون من فهم نشأة الكون 



العلماء يقتربون من فهم نشأة الكون*

----------


## حنـــــان

مانتوا ماكملتوش الشرح يا دكتور جمال في الموضوع ده
كملوا بقى  :: 
الصيام مية مية... بس الشهر خلاص قرب يخلص اهوه... هوه لحق؟  ::(: 
كل سنة وانت طيب يا دكتور جمال  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بإختصار وبالبلدى العلماء يريدون أثبات صحة نظريه تكون الكون والنظريه أسمها الإنفجار العظيم وهذا الأثبات يريدون تحقيقه ليس على الورق وفى الناية يكتبون الجمله الشهيره "وهذا هو المطلوب إثباته" ولكن بمحاكاته تحت سطح الأرض بإنفجار كبير لكن محدود....وخلاصة العملية يريدون أن يثبتوا لأنفسهم ولو حتى على مقياس صغير أنهم يستطيعون أن يفعلوا مثل ما فعله الله سبحانه عندما خلق الكون أوهكذا يتهيأ لهم أنه مجرد إنفجار عظيم بداية تكون الكون وأنه نتيجة لهذا الإنفجار (بدون من فجره ألا وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى)  الكون يتمدد ومازال يتمدد وسيظل يتمدد و الدكتور زغلول النجار له باع طويل فى هذا الشأن:



 دليل موقع الدكتور زغلول النجار > قراءات > مقالات "وَالسَّمَاءَ بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْيدٍ وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ" (الذاريات‏:47). الكاتب:د زغلول النجارالناشر:جريدة الأهرامتاريخ النشر:21/5/2001*بدايات تعرف الإنسان على ظاهرة توسع الكون :** 
إلى مطلع العقد الثاني من القرن العشرين‏ ,‏ ظل علماء الفلك ينادون بثبات الكون وعدم تغيره‏ ,‏ في محاولة يائسة لنفي الخلق والتنكر للخالق‏ ـ‏ سبحانه وتعالى ـ‏ حتى ثبت عكس ذلك بتطبيق ظاهرة (دوبلر) على حركة المجرات الخارجة عن مجرتنا‏ ,‏ ففي النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر‏ ,‏ كان العالم النمساوي دوبلر* *(C. Doppler)** قد لاحظ أنه عند مرور قطار سريع يطلق صفارته فإن الراصد للقطار يسمع صوتاً مُتصِلاً ذا طبقة صوتية ثابتة‏ ,‏ ولكن هذه الطبقة الصوتية ترتفع كلما اقترب القطار من الراصد‏ ,‏ وتهبط كلما ابتعد عنه‏ ,‏ وفسر دوبلر السبب في ذلك بأن صفارة القطار تطلق عدداً من الموجات الصوتية المُتلاحِقة في الهواء‏ ,‏ وأن هذه الموجات تتضاغط تضاغطاً شديداً كلما اقترب مصدر الصوت‏ ,‏ فترتفع بذلك طبقة الصوت‏ ,‏ وعلى النقيض من ذلك‏ ,‏ فإنه كلما ابتعد مصدر الصوت تمددت تلك الموجات الصوتية حتى تصل إلى سمع الراصد‏ ,‏ فتنخفض بذلك طبقة الصوت ‏.‏
كذلك لاحظ دوبلر أن تلك الظاهرة تنطبق أيضاً على الموجات الضوئية‏ ,‏ فعندما يصل إلى عين الراصد ضوء مُنبعِث من مصدر مُتحرِّك بسرعة كافية‏ ,‏ يحدث تغير في تردد ذلك الضوء‏ ,‏ فإذا كان المصدر يتحرك مُقترِباً من الراصد فإن الموجات الضوئية تتضاغط وينزاح الضوء المُدرَك نحو التردد العالي‏ ـ‏ أي نحو الطيف الأزرق‏ ـ ,‏ وتعرف هذه الظاهرة باسم الزحزحة الزرقاء‏ ,‏ وإذا كان المصدر يتحرك مُبتعِداً عن الراصد‏ ,‏ فإن الموجات الضوئية تتمدد وينزاح الضوء المدرك نحو التردد المُنخفِض‏ ـ‏ أي نحو الطرف الأحمر من الطيف‏ ـ ,‏ وتُعرف هذه الظاهرة باسم الزحزحة الحمراء‏ ,‏ وقد اتضحت أهمية تلك الظاهرة عندما بدأ الفلكيون في استخدام أسلوب التحليل الطيفي للضوء القادم من النجوم الخارجة عن مجرتنا في دراسة تلك الأجرام السماوية البعيدة جدا عنا ‏.‏ 
ففي سنة ‏1914‏م أدرك الفلكي الأمريكي سلايفر ‏**Slipher**)**)**أنه بتطبيق ظاهرة دوبلر على الضوء القادم إلينا من النجوم‏ ,‏ في عدد من المجرات البعيدة عنا‏ ,‏ ثبت له أن معظم المجرات التي قام برصدها تتباعد عنا وعن بعضها البعض بسرعات كبيرة‏ ,‏ وبدأ الفلكيون في مناقشة دلالة ذلك‏ ,‏ وهل يمكن أن يشير إلى تمدد الكون المُدرَك بمعني تباعد مجراته عنا وعن بعضها البعض بسرعات كبيرة ؟
وبحلول سنة ‏1925م ,‏ تمكن هذا الفلكي نفسه* *Slipher**)**)** من إثبات أن أربعين مجرة قام برصدها تتحرك فعلا في معظمها بسرعات فائقة مُتباعِدة عن مجرتنا‏ ـ سكة التبانة ـ ,‏ وعن بعضها البعض ‏.‏
وفي سنة ‏1929‏م تمكن الفلكي الأمريكي الشهير**هبل إدوين* *Edwin)**(Hubble** , من الوصول إلى الاستنتاج الفلكي الدقيق الذي مُؤدَّاه ‏:‏ أن سرعة تباعد المجرات عنا تتناسب تناسباً طردياً مع بعدها عنا‏ ,‏ والذي عُرف من بعد باسم قانون هبل**Hubble)**‏ ‏**   . (Slaw**
وبتطبيق هذا القانون تمكن هبل من قياس أبعاد العديد من المجرات‏ ,‏ وسرعة تباعدها عنا‏ ,‏ وذلك بمشاركة من مساعده ملتون هيوماسون* *Milton**)**(Humason** , الذي كان يعمل معه في مرصد جبل ولسون بولاية كاليفورنيا‏ ,‏ وذلك في بحث نشراه معا في سنة ‏1934‏م‏ .‏
وقد أشار تباعد المجرات عنا وعن بعضها البعض‏ ,‏ إلى حقيقة توسع الكون المُدرَك‏ ,‏ التي أثارت جدلاً واسعاً بين علماء الفلك‏ ,‏ الذين انقسموا فيها بين مُؤيِّد ومُعارِض حتى ثبتت ثبوتاً قاطعاً بالعديد من المُعادَلات الرياضية والقراءات الفلكية في صفحة السماء ‏.**
ففي سنة ‏1917‏م أطلق ألبرت أينشتاين* *(A. Einstein)** , نظريته عن النسبية العامة لشرح طبيعة الجاذبية‏ ,‏ وأشارت النظرية إلى أن الكون الذي نحيا فيه غير ثابت‏ ,‏ فهو إما أن يتمدد أو ينكمش وفقاً لعدد من القوانين المُحدَّدة له‏ ,‏ وجاء ذلك على عكس ما كان أينشتاين وجميع مُعاصِريه من الفلكيين وعلماء الفيزياء النظرية يعتقدون‏ ,‏ انطلاقاً من محاولاتهم اليائسة لمعارضة الخلق‏ ,‏ وقد أصاب أينشتاين الذعر عندما اكتشف أن معادلاته تنبئ‏ ,‏ رغم أنفه‏ ,‏ بأن الكون في حالة تمدد مُستمِر‏ ,‏ ولذلك عمد إلى إدخال معامل من عنده أطلق عليه اسم الثابت الكوني‏ ,‏ ليلغي حقيقة تمدد الكون من أجل الادعاء بثباته واستقراره‏ ,‏ ثم عاد ليعترف بأن تصرفه هذا كان أكبر خطأ علمي اقترفه في حياته ‏.‏
وقد قام العالم الهولندي وليام دي سيتر* *(William de Sitter)** , بنشر بحث في نفس السنة ‏(1917‏م‏)‏ استنتج فيه تمدد الكون انطلاقاً من النظرية النسبية ذاتها‏ . 
ومنذ ذلك التاريخ بدأ الاعتقاد في تمدد الكون يلقى القبول من أعداد كبيرة من العلماء‏ ,‏ فقد أجبرت ملاحظات كل من سلايفر ‏(1914‏م‏) ,‏ ودي سيت ر‏(1917‏م‏) ,‏ وهبل ومساعده هيوماسون ‏(1934‏م‏)، و‏ جميع الفلكيين الممارسين‏ ,‏ وعدداً من المُشتغِلين بالفيزياء النظرية‏ ,‏ وفي مقدمتهم ألبرت أينشتاين‏ ,‏ ومجموعة البحث العلمي بجامعة كمبردج‏ ,‏ والمُكوَّنة من كل من هيرمان بوندي* *(Herman Bondi)** , وتوماس جولد* *Thomas)**(Gold,* * وفريد هويل* *(Fred Hoyle)**، والتي ظلت إلى مشارف الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين تنادي بثبات الكون‏ ,‏ رافضين الاعتراف بحقيقة توسع الكون المُدرَك ‏.‏
وسبحان الله الخالق الذي أنزل في محكم كتابه قبل أكثر من ألف وأربعمائة من السنين قوله الحق ‏: " وَالسَّمَاءَ بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْيدٍ**وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ "* *(‏ الذاريات‏:47) .
**وتشير هذه الآية الكريمة إلى عدد من الحقائق الكونية التي لم تكن معروفة لأحد من الخلق‏ ,‏ وقت تنزل القرآن الكريم‏ ,‏ ولا لقرون متطاولة من بعد تنزله‏ ,‏ منها ‏:
**أولاً ‏:‏** إن السماء بناء محكم التشييد‏ ,‏ دقيق التماسك والترابط‏ ,‏ وليست فراغاً كما كان يعتقد إلى عهد قريب‏ ,‏ وقد ثبت علمياً أن المسافات بين أجرام السماء مليئة بغلالة رقيقة جداً من الغازات التي يغلب عليها غاز الإيدروجين‏ ,‏ وينتشر في هذه الغلالة الغازية بعض الجسيمات المُتناهِية في الصغر من المواد الصلبة‏ ,‏ على هيئة غبار دقيق الحبيبات‏ ,‏ يغلب على تركيبه ذرات من الكالسيوم‏ ,‏ والصوديوم‏ ,‏ والبوتاسيوم‏ ,‏ والتيتانيوم‏ ,‏ والحديد‏ ,‏ بالإضافة إلى جزيئات من بخار الماء‏ ,‏ والأمونيا‏ ,‏ والفورمالدهايد‏ ,‏ وغيرها من المركبات الكيميائية ‏.‏
وبالإضافة إلى المادة التي تملأ المسافات بين النجوم‏ ,‏ فإن المجالات المغناطيسية تنتشر بين كل أجرام السماء لتربط بينها في بناء محكم التشييد‏ ,‏ مُتماسِك الأطراف‏ ,‏ وهذه حقيقة لم يدركها العلماء إلا في القرن العشرين‏ ,‏ بل في العقود المُتأخِّرة منه ‏.‏
وعلى الرغم من رقة كثافة المادة في المسافات بين النجوم‏ ,‏ والتي تصل إلى ذرة واحدة من الغاز في كل سنتيمتر مكعب تقريباً من المسافات البينية للنجوم‏ ,‏ وإلى أقل من ذلك بالنسبة للمواد الصلبة‏ ـ الغبار الكوني ـ ‏ إذا ما قورن بحوالي مليون مليون مليون جزيء (1810)‏ في كل سنتيمتر مكعب من الهواء عند سطح الأرض‏ ,‏ فإن كمية المادة في المسافات بين النجوم تبلغ قدراً مُذهِلاً للغاية‏ ,‏ فهي تُقدَّر في مجرتنا‏ ـ‏ سكة التبانة‏ ـ‏ وحدها بعشرة بلايين ضعف ما في شمسنا من مادة‏ ,‏ مما يمثل حوالي ‏%5‏ من مجموع كتلة تلك المجرة‏ .‏
**ثانيا‏ًً :‏** إن في الإشارة القرآنية الكريمة " وَالسَّمَاءَ بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْيدٍ " أي بقوة وحكمة واقتدار‏ ,‏ تلميحاً إلى ضخامة الكون المُذهِلة‏ ,‏ وإحكام صنعه‏ ,‏ وانضباط حركاته‏ ,‏ ودقة كل أمر من أموره‏ ,‏ وثبات سننه‏ ,‏ وتماسك أجزائه‏ ,‏ وحفظه من التصدع أو الانهيار‏ ,‏ فالسماء لغةً : هي كل ما علاك فأظلك‏ ,‏ ومضموناً : هي كل ما حول الأرض من أجرام ومادة وطاقة السماء‏ ,‏ التي لا يدرك العلم إلا جزءاً يسيراً منها‏ ,‏ ويحصي العلماء أن بالجزء المُدرَك من السماء الدنيا مائتي بليون من المجرات‏ ,‏ بعضها أكبر كثيراً من مجرتنا ـ‏ درب اللبانة أو سكة التبانة ـ ,‏ وبعضها أصغر قليلاً منها‏ ,‏ وتتراوح أعداد النجوم في المجرات بين المليون والعشرة ملايين الملايين‏ ,‏ وتمر هذه النجوم في مراحل من النمو مختلفة‏ ـ‏ الميلاد‏ ,‏ الطفولة‏ ,‏ الشباب‏ ,‏ الكهولة‏ ,‏ الشيخوخة ثم الوفاة‏ ـ ,‏ وكما أن لأقرب النجوم إلينا‏ (‏وهي شمسنا‏)‏ توابع من الكواكب والكويكبات‏ ,‏ والأقمار‏ ,‏ وغيرها فإن القياس يقتضي أن للنجوم الأخرى توابع قد اكتشف عدد منها بالفعل‏ ,‏ ويبقى الكثير مما لم يتم اكتشافه بعد‏ .‏
**ثالثا‏ًً :‏** تشير هذه الآية الكريمة إلى أن الكون الشاسع الاتساع‏ ,‏ الدقيق البناء‏ ,‏ المُحكَم الحركة‏ ,‏ والمُنضبِط في كل أمر من أموره‏ ,‏ والثابت في سننه وقوانينه‏ ,‏ قد خلقه الله ـ‏ تعالى‏ ـ بعلمه وحكمته وقدرته‏ ,‏ وهو‏ ـ‏ سبحانه‏ ـ‏ الذي يحفظه من الزوال والانهيار‏ ,‏ وهو القادر على كل شيء‏ .* *والجزء المدرك لنا من هذا الكون شاسع الاتساع بصورة لا يكاد عقل الإنسان إدراكها‏ (‏إذ المسافات فيه تقدر ببلايين السنين الضوئية‏) ,‏ وهو مُستمِر في الاتساع اليوم وإلى ما شاء الله‏ ,‏ والتعبير القرآني :** " وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ "** يشير إلى تلك السعة المُذهِلة‏ ,‏ كما يشير إلى حقيقة توسع هذا الكون باستمرار إلى ما شاء الله‏ ,‏ وهي حقيقة لم يدركها الإنسان إلا في العقود الثلاثة الأولي من القرن العشرين‏ ,‏ حين ثبت لعلماء كلٍ من الفيزياء النظرية والفلك أن المجرات تتباعد عنا وعن بعضها البعض بسرعات تتزايد بتزايد بعدها عن مجرتنا‏ ,‏ وتقترب أحيانا من سرعة الضوء‏ ـ المقدرة بحوالي ثلاثمائة ألف كيلومتر في الثانية .‏
والمجرات من حولنا تتراجع مُتباعِدة عنا‏ ,‏ وقد أدرك العلماء تلك الحقيقة من ظاهرة انزياح الموجات الطيفية للضوء الصادر عن نجوم المجرات الخارجة عنا في اتجاه الطيف الأحمر‏ ـ الزحزحة إلى الطيف الأحمر‏ ,‏ أو حتى دون الطيف الأحمر أحيانا ـ ,‏ وقد أمكن قياس سرعة تحرك تلك المجرات في تراجعها عنا من خلال قياس خطوط الطيف لعدد من النجوم في تلك المجرات‏ ,‏ وثبت أنها تتراوح بين ‏60 ,000‏ كيلومتر في الثانية‏ ,‏ و ‏272 ,000‏ كيلومتر في الثانية‏ .‏
وقد وجد العلماء أن مقدار الحيود في أطياف النجوم إلى الطيف الأحمر‏ ـ‏ أو حتى دون الأحمر في بعض الأحيان‏ ـ ,‏ يعبر عن سرعة ابتعاد تلك النجوم عنا‏ ,‏ وأن هذه السرعة ذاتها يمكن استخدامها مقياساً لأبعاد تلك النجوم عنا‏ .‏
**رابعاً ‏:‏** تشير ظاهرة توسع الكون إلى تخلق كلٍ من المادة والطاقة‏ ,‏ لتملئا المساحات الناتجة عن هذا التوسع‏ ,‏ وذلك لأن كوننا تنتشر المادة فيه بكثافات مُتفاوِتة‏ ,‏ ولكنها مُتصِلة بغير انقطاع‏ ,‏ فلا يوجد فيه مكان بلا زمان‏ ,‏ كما لا يوجد فيه مكان وزمان بغير مادة وطاقة‏ ,‏ ولا يستطيع العلم حتى يومنا هذا‏ ,‏ أن يحدد مصدر كلٍ من المادة والطاقة اللتين تملئان المساحات الناتجة عن تمدد الكون‏ ,‏ بتلك السرعات المُذهِلة‏ ,‏ ولا تأويل لها إلا الخلق من العدم‏ .‏ 
**خامساً ‏:‏** أدى إثبات توسع الكون إلى التصور الصحيح بأننا إذا عدنا بهذا التوسع إلى الوراء مع الزمن‏ ,‏ فلابد أن تلتقي كل صور المادة والطاقة كما يلتقي كلٌ من المكان والزمان في نقطة واحدة‏ ,‏ وأدى ذلك إلى الاستنتاج الصحيح بأن الكون قد بدأ من نقطة واحدة بعملية انفجار عظيم‏ ,‏ وهو مما يؤكد أن الكون مخلوق له بداية‏ ,‏ وكل ما له بداية فلابد أن ستكون له في يوم من الأيام نهاية‏ ,‏ كما يؤكد حقيقة الخلق من العدم‏ ,‏ لأن عملية تمدد الكون تقتضي خلق كلٍ من المادة والطاقة بطريقة مستمرة ـ من حيث لا يدرك العلماء ـ وذلك ليملئا‏ـ‏ في التو والحال‏ ـ المسافات الناشئة عن عملية تباعد المجرات عن بعضها البعض بسرعات مُذهِلة‏ ,‏ وذلك لكي يحتفظ الكون بمستوى متوسط لكثافته التي نراه بها اليوم‏ ,‏ وقد أجبرت هذه الملاحظات علماء الغرب على هجر معتقداتهم الخاطئة عن ثبات الكون‏ ,‏ والتي دافعوا طويلا عنها‏ ,‏ انطلاقاً من ظنهم الباطل بأزلية الكون وأبديته‏ ,‏ لكي يبالغوا في كفرهم بالخلق وجحودهم للخالق‏ سبحانه وتعالى  .‏
*هذه الاستنتاجات الكلية المهمة عن أصل الكون‏ ,‏ وكيفية خلقه‏ ,‏ وإبداع صنعه‏ ,‏ وحتمية نهايته‏ ,‏ أمكن الوصول إليها من ملاحظة توسع الكون‏ ,‏ وهي حقيقة لم يتمكن الإنسان من إدراكها إلا في الثلث الأول من القرن العشرين‏ ,‏ ودار حولها الجدل حتى سلَّم بها أهل العلم أخيراً‏ ,‏ وقد سبق القرآن الكريم بإقرارها قبل أربعة عشر قرناً أو يزيد‏ ,‏ ولا يمكن لعاقل أن يتصور مصدراً لتلك الإشارة القرآنية الباهرة غير الله الخالق ـ‏ تبارك وتعالى‏ ـ ,‏ فسبحان خالق الكون الذي أبدعه بعلمه وحكمته وقدرته‏ ,‏ والذي أنزل لنا في خاتم كتبه‏ ,‏ وعلى خاتم أنبيائه ورسله‏ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ‏ عدداً من حقائق الكون الثابتة‏ ,‏ ومنها تمدد الكون وتوسعه فقال ـ عز من قائل‏ ـ :‏ *" وَالسَّمَاءَ بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْيدٍ**وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ "* (الذاريات‏:47)‏ لتبقى هذه الومضة القرآنية الباهرة مع غيرها من الآيات القرآنية‏ ,‏ شهادة صدق بأن القرآن الكريم كلام الله‏ ,‏ وأن سيدنا ونبينا محمدا‏ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم‏ ـ‏ كان موصولاً بالوحي‏ ,‏ مُعلَّماً من قبل خالق السماوات والأرض‏ ,‏ وأن القرآن الكريم هو معجزته الخالدة إلى قيام الساعة‏ .

----------

